# Controlling data usage on a wifi ipad?



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

I think I've found a limitation (though likely well known and probably serves a purpose) in Apple's ios regarding controlling data usage on a wi-fi ipad. Am I correct that there is no real way to control what apps can use data, similar to the way you can customize on an iphone?

Here's what I'm trying to explore. I typically use my iphone 5S's Personal Hotspot feature to tether my wi-fi ipad. This was worked for me for years with various iphones with no real need to buy a celluar version ipad.

I'm heading out of country in the near future and will be on a fixed travel data plan on my iphone. It's fairly easy to limit your data usage on the iphone but was planning to also taking my ipad and thought I'd tether it from time to time. (It would be great to be able to set up a "travel profile" that would make all the needed tweeks at one time for those occassions where you require). I'm concerned about all of the background updates, etc., that happen when my ipad connects to my personal hotspot wifi. It seems (correct me if I'm wrong) it's either all or nothing - airplane mode or normal?

I'm aware that I can try to find other wifi options, etc. Also, there are probably third party apps that allow me to at least see what is using my data? I'm just making sure that I haven't missed an option within the ios that would allow me to use my ipad regularly, but mindful of my data usage.

Thanks.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm probably close to being the last person that should be replying here, but while I was was in hospital my eldest son gave me an iPad 2 to use, and youngest son provided his cell phone for a while for a tether, and after the iOS 7.1 was installed the Settings had some optional setting to turn Off software updates for the various apps if that's your concern.

My wife now has and is the boss user of the iPhone 2!! She loves it. Me... let's just say it frustrated me but I sure enjoyed its use while in the hospital and recovering from major surgery when I got home. So, certainly I'm not a guru here, but I didn't see any others replying.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

You can turn off background updates either in full or by app.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Andrew Pratt said:


> You can turn off background updates either in full or by app.


I guess by turning background updates off and also ensuring the automatic updates contained in the itunes & App Store setting (music, apps, books and updates) would eliminate most. I'd have to be mindful of what apps I actually run I guess.

Thx.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

You say "It's fairly easy to limit your data usage on the iphone " and why can't you do the same on the iPad? It is the same OS and you should be able to set up the settings the same way. What am I missing?


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> You say "It's fairly easy to limit your data usage on the iphone " and why can't you do the same on the iPad? It is the same OS and you should be able to set up the settings the same way. What am I missing?


Probably a small point but when you select cellular usage you can pick and chose what apps can get data from cell. There are some apps that automatically update or sync when launched (some can be individually disabled). So I thought if I turned off the data on some apps I could still work with any saved data.

Now that I've worked through this with everyone's feedback- probably not as big an issue as I had thought.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

One big thing that has dinged me once (fortunately in Canada, so only cost about $20 in overage): automatic My Photo Stream syncing when connected to Wi-Fi. If it's on while you're tethered and you have any new photos on the iPad, you will use a whole lot of cellular data in a hurry because it's an iCloud feature. 

Under Photos & Camera in the Settings app, switch My Photo Stream to Off. Also check the exact same setting again, under iCloud (not sure if toggling one also deals with the other, but it should). You should also look at all the various settings under iCloud and turn off anything you suspect might use your cellular data in the background.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

iMatt said:


> One big thing that has dinged me once (fortunately in Canada, so only cost about $20 in overage): automatic My Photo Stream syncing when connected to Wi-Fi. If it's on while you're tethered and you have any new photos on the iPad, you will use a whole lot of cellular data in a hurry because it's an iCloud feature.
> 
> Under Photos & Camera in the Settings app, switch My Photo Stream to Off. Also check the exact same setting again, under iCloud (not sure if toggling one also deals with the other, but it should). You should also look at all the various settings under iCloud and turn off anything you suspect might use your cellular data in the background.


Yes, thanks for the reminder. This is my point, there becomes more and more to remember to shut off with slightly more options for doing it on an iphone (for celluar data).

What I have always thought was missed/is missing on the ios was a profile type setting like on the Mac OS where you can set profiles useful for laptops that connect various ways at multiple locations. 

Anyways, went a different route. Found a cheap mobile wifi alternative so won't be tethering my iphone this trip.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree, that kind of profile would be very useful. I can understand why iOS isn't multi-user, but it would make all kinds of sense to have multiple location/situation profiles for the device.

In any case, as far as I know checking the various iCloud settings, plus obvious apps like Mail, Safari and App Store, is the best answer to your original question should you ever need to do tethering.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> You say "It's fairly easy to limit your data usage on the iphone " and why can't you do the same on the iPad? It is the same OS and you should be able to set up the settings the same way. What am I missing?


It's because he's not using the iPad the same way as the phone. He's not using the iPad as a cellular device since he's tethering it to his phone, so he has no access to the cellular settings on the iPad which shut most of this off. In essence, the iPad thinks it's connected to wifi, which it is, but in reality that wifi is a 3G phone using 3G data. Wifi doesn't have these setting because it assumes you're connected to wifi at home or at a land wifi hotspot, where it's usually ok to use as much data as you want.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> You say "It's fairly easy to limit your data usage on the iphone " and why can't you do the same on the iPad? It is the same OS and you should be able to set up the settings the same way. What am I missing?


+1.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

The iPad with cellular data does have similar restrictions on what uses cellular data to limit data usage available to the user.

My guess is apple figures that people using an idevice on wifi aren't caring exactly data is being used for and restrictions on data usage are not needed by the majority of people.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Kosh said:


> It's because he's not using the iPad the same way as the phone. He's not using the iPad as a cellular device since he's tethering it to his phone, so he has no access to the cellular settings on the iPad which shut most of this off. In essence, the iPad thinks it's connected to wifi, which it is, but in reality that wifi is a 3G phone using 3G data. Wifi doesn't have these setting because it assumes you're connected to wifi at home or at a land wifi hotspot, where it's usually ok to use as much data as you want.


After re-reading the original post I see my error. You are right the iPad is on wifi and those settings don't exist.

My next iPad will be the cellular as wifi model and just get a shared plan. Gives you options.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks for the discussion. I ended up finding a local data provider instead of even bothering with the high data rates from our national carriers.

I too am thinking my next ipad might we one with celluar capability as well.


----------

